# jackpot after 1 week of training weaves



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

so we have been working weave poles for a week now and she is progressing really fast, I used a combination of channels, wires, and 2x2's and this is what we have so far. I plan on keeping up with channels to improve her speed and we need to start proofing but overall i'm really happy  http://youtu.be/VylHdW59s9k


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome job!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm so jealous of you and KristiM for that awesome training facility! Great looking weaves!


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

thanks Willy. I love it there although I do have to travel 4hrs to go play but its well worth it  most of our training is working around the snow drifts in the yard lol I think I might have a chance to get into some barns only an hour away but not nearly as nice


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Four hours! Holy cow! Maybe *I'm* the lucky one at only 35mins from my facility! 

Really impressive weaves though!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome job! She looks great. 

Now I feel even luckier that the barn is only 20 minutes from my house!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW, fantastic job!

She's at the point though I would NOT have her come to me for the tug toy. You will unintentionally be adding too much handler focus while she's weaving when you want her 100% to be just thinking about doing the weaving and THEN getting the toy. And I know you are working both sides of the weaves, right? Not just with your dog on your left?

It's easier to break that down if AS SHE EXITS properly you toss the toy out low and on the ground to have her drive out and way from you. Continuing to keep the course/equipment and distance from us. Otherwise we can end up with a pup a bit too clingy cause they keep wanting to return to us for the treat/toy/whatever. And since they are so fast it's much better to work on the distance stuff from the start so they don't think agility is about being right on/with mom all the time because the further we progress the less that ever happens if we want to keep it fast and fun!


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm so glad you pointed out about the tug, I have always used the ball with my border collies because none of them ever tugged, I guess I was so pleased that she tugs I forget I can toss it DUH lol.. blonde moment. yes we work both sides on the weaves I thought someone might ask that after I posted both sets showing the same side, oops. Jackpot is my first GSD I am training in agility and I couldn't be happier, I wish I had got her years ago :wub: 
I appreciate the advice and critique another pair of eyes is so helpful to get back on the right track  thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You both are really doing well. Those are crazy great weavepoles for such a short time. You can still use a tug to reward, only throw it along the ground and tug when he returns. Though truthfully, you may get more 'drive' with a ball type toy you can more easily roll fast along the ground for him to tear after as he exits.

You seen this? It can crush smaller, rolls well and really tough for tugging




















http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/124288-need-best-indoor-toys.htm


----------

